# Dayton Airshow Pictures



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I got to pair my T2i with a 300 2.8 and 100-400 lenses along with the 1.4 converter (which doesn't work with autofocus on the 100-400 btw). The 100-400 seemed small and light compared to the 300 2.8! Here's some of the results.


















































































I'm quite upset about this shot. Just a few feet farther forward and it would have been perfect!









And from last year


----------



## jlfullmer (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome photos! Well done.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, fantastic shots! I'd love to be able to play around with those lenses for a day or two. Lucky you!


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Great shots


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris S (Jan 16, 2008)

man, looks awesome!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome


----------

